# Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?



## Spoon (Mar 6, 2010)

*Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

I thought it be an interesting topic to explore. Not much more to say other than discuss. 

 (My parents know a few of the Pokémon, since I used to live and breathe Pokémon. My mom probably knows more than my dad, and occassionally jokes around about it. My parents don't really care about my liking Pokémon. My mom has driven me about 90 minutes there and back to go to the Toy 'R' Us event with some friends. So they're pretty cool about it.)


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

That technology is the root of all evil, and that I'm too old for this crap. That sums it up in one sentence.


----------



## Green (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My parents know I like the series, though I don't think they're sure of the extent of it. My dad is a little bit shocked that I still like it, though he's pretty glad I'm not completely addicted to it.


----------



## IcySapphire (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

I have gotten the "Aren't we a little old for this?" lecture a few times, but currently, they understand that I like it.


----------



## Chopsuey (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

Eh. Last time I bought a Pokémon game they knew about was the day Diamond and Pearl came out. (I've found ways to get around them.) So they don't really know much about my life obbsesion. (Pokémon, music and Martial Arts, but I'm not gonna stick with Martial arts for more then a few more years.) They wouldn't consider driving me to anything, much less an 'event'. Or something to do with Pokémon. Of course, I'm naturally good at finding ways around things, so I've been managing to say "Oh, we haven't seen (Insert relative here) in a while. We should visit him." Then I can grab the event, but no. I watch the series behind everyone's backs, am addicted but don't show it, y'know. I bet they wouldn't be too thrilled if they knew I still loved Pokémon, but look at some fans. In their twenties and still love Pokémon.


----------



## Starly (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My dad is fine with my obsession.  His friend got me a *giant* pikachu cuddle pillow.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My mother knows what a Charizard is. They don't seem to care one way or the other about whether or not I play Pokémon. I'm lucky, I guess.


----------



## Eonrider (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

Mine are fine with it.  Of course, they're worried that my obsession is getting unhealthy.  But I can do other things.  Like Karate.


----------



## Jolty (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My parents don't particularly care lol
I haven't talked to them about it for years anyway


----------



## Aenrhien (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

"You are NINETEEN years old, what are you still doing playing with Pokeyman?"

My brother's 22, he gets it worse than I do.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My parents hate the fact that I like it, but they've gotten used to it.


----------



## voltianqueen (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My parents don't really care... Me and all of my younger sisters like Pokemon, and my parents take us to the events and take me to reserve new games and stuff. So yeah. I think to them it's just another one of those random things I love.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

They are like "It is not a bad thing to like it, but don't get obsessed with eet~ I'd like to ssee you play other things too, you know D:"  Which I do. The strange (awesome? I dunno) thing is that mum's pretty interested on knowing some of the Pokemons ("That's a Squirtle, right? S'that any good?") and doesn't mind the countless drawings. So uhh lucky I guess? But then again i'm a bit younger then some of the current threadgoers so.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My parents couldn't care less that Pokémon is marketed for a younger age group than fifteen. I actually managed to get my dad to play some of Blue until he got bored of it.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My parents are okay with it.

Really, my parents don't care what I'm interested in unless it somehow involves lots of violence/blood/gore/sex or what have you. Luckily, I am not a big fan of violence/blood/gore/sex.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My parents doesn't seem to care much for it, they're fine with it. They don't really care much for what I'm interested in as long as it's not gory stuff of pr0n.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My dad plays Pokemon more than I do.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

They hate it, and think its only for children.


----------



## sparklysloth (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

lol my WHOLE FAMILY plays pokemon with me. 8) we are so excited for hgss.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My parents don't care. :S


----------



## Chopsuey (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*



Eonrider said:


> Mine are fine with it.  Of course, they're worried that my obsession is getting unhealthy.  But I can do other things.  Like Karate.


Do we know each other? CODY...?



> I'm not that interested in violence/blood/gore/sex.


Not gore or sex... Violence... well... maybe. 

 MASS DESTRUCTION! 

Err... my parents don't mind too much. They are more worried about me becoming 'too emo' and loving death.


----------



## Mariodjw (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

They are neutral, but they probably wouldn't drive me to an event.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

They don't particularly condemn it, but they would prefer that I not like it, if that makes sense. My dad in particular. He's like: "Why do you always draw these weird monsters? Why can't you draw _real things_?" They don't really understand it that well and I don't really try to discuss it with them. Same with other video games, really.


----------



## Momoharu (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> They don't particularly condemn it, but they would prefer that I not like it, if that makes sense. My dad in particular. He's like: "Why do you always draw these weird monsters? Why can't you draw _real things_?" They don't really understand it that well and I don't really try to discuss it with them. Same with other video games, really.



This.


----------



## Flora (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My mom actively plays the games, ever since D/P.  She's farther in Platinum than I am, actually.

My dad has a game but doesn't play it

so...they like it i guess?


----------



## Darksong (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

Well, my mom doesn't particularly like it (relatively, of course -- she's only watched one episode of Fullmetal Alchemist and she's already into it) but she does know a few names -- mostly of the Pokémon toy things I sleep with. I'm pretty sure she knows Riolu, Sneasel, Munchlax, Glaceon, and Jigglypuff. Her favorite is Jigglypuff.


My dad is neutral, and he doesn't really care much.


----------



## Tyranitar freak (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My parents don't care in the least. Me and my little brother play  the games, get driven to the events and my dad has actively encouraged me and my younger brother preordering the games.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My mum doesn't care that much, but out of the ones she knows her favourites are charmander and lapras. c: My stepdad used to like taking over my gbc when I was level-grinding with wild pokemon. 

They're pretty cool with it I guess, but my mum thinks the anime is stupid (and it is).


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My parents couldn't care less. My uncles, however, taught me the basics of EV breeding.


----------



## Mustardear (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

Darn, some of you guys have such cool parents/relatives.

I get the feeling my dad doesn't really approve - if I'm doing something to do with Pokemon or buying a new game, he sometimes give me the "Aren't you a bit too old for this?" frown but he usually doesn't say anything.

When I quoted the stat calculation formula and explained EVs and IVs to him while we were on a walk, I think he gained a bit more respect for me and he is usually impressed in a sort of "Why can't you dedicate this much work to your homework?" kind of way. since he enjoys strategy games and would rather have me playing Pokemon than some violent FPS.

I'm not really sure about my mum. She doesn't mind me playing Pokemon but I'm not sure how much she knows. She sometimes looks over at me when I'm playing Colosseum and says "What are you playing? Pokemon?" to which I reply yes and she goes back to what she was doing. However, she actually knows the names of a few Pokemon, which is impressive considering she has never played the games and only gave passing glances at the anime.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

When I was 10-14, they were a little worried about how obsessed with it I was (if you'd seen my room, you'd understand) and then from 14-17 they were a little confused as to why I _still_ liked this children's cartoon/game/whatever, and now I still play the game and draw them and so on, but aside from a few cuddly toys I can't bring myself to part with, my room at home's fairly Pokemon-free (I have a few posters up in my room at uni because I'm _that cool_), and I don't talk about it as much.

But they've never really cared that I like it, and have certianly never tried to put a stop to my obsession with it (or any of my other obsessions), which is nice of them.

In terms of what they think of Pokemon, my dad approaches it with a mild disinterest (which is how he approaches just about everything), and my mum knows a couple of the names and is embarassed to know a few of the theme songs (thanks to my obsessive listening to Pokemon music phase), but that's about it.


----------



## spaekle (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

I don't think my parents care either. There may have been a period in time where they were a bit concerned about why I still play kids' games or something, but finding out that I have friends who like it too seems to have put a stop to that. I don't really talk about it besides with my brother, but I do talk about it just enough for them to know that HG/SS is coming out a week from today (:D!).


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

They don't mind that I play it; they bought me a Pokémon board game for Christmas. But they don't know too much about it. My dad thought that Gimli was a Pokémon.


----------



## X-Scissor (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My parents don't like Pokémon that much, but they'd get me a game if i was going crazy about it.


----------



## Syssareth (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My mom thinks I'm immature whenever I say I still like Pokémon, so aside from a comment once in a while, carefully phrased to sound like I'm remembering something from a long time ago, I don't really talk about it around her. When I show her a drawing I did, I'm careful not to show her any she might know and I just say, "This is a monster from one of my games".



> My dad thought that Gimli was a Pokémon.


XDD The mental images...! "Gimli, Gim Gimli!"


----------



## Zuu (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

"how did a kid that liked pokemon turn into _this_"

i don't know what that says.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

Mine treat it pretty much the same way as any other hobby. My mom is interested in what I do so she's reading my fic and stuff just for that. My dad's more interested in my site and what I'm doing for it, so he's gotten into some of it through my asking for his help to create various things for it and so on.


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My mom is worried that Pokémon is getting in the way of my studies - she wants me to focus entirely on school. So she doesn't really like Pokémon. When I mention something Pokémon-related during the weekends, after I've done my homework, she doesn't really mind, though. She also occasionally watches me play PBR, since my Wii is in the living room. All she knows is Pikachu, though -__-
And she hates Bastiodon and says it's ugly D=

She's also surprised that I still like Pokémon. I've been playing it since Yellow first came out, and she wants to know why this is the only thing I've ever stuck with, and for so long. And whenever I buy a new game, her remark is always, "Why do you keep wasting your money on this stuff?"


----------



## Pixen (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

Mum dislikes Pokemon, probably for the fact that I was 'staring at a tiny screen all the time in your room!' and because any time she actually concentrated on what I was doing it was pretty much all Pokemon related. But that's my mum, she hates me being on laptops and gaming systems etc for 'too long'. There have been a few good moments where she might see something on the TV or the computer and say they look nice. She saw a Rapidash one time and said, "Oh, that's a really pretty one." even though it was just a D/P sprite! 

Dad's a little more accepting, I think he's a little bemused by the whole thing. But he does like Pikachu. :3


----------



## Thorne (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My parents have less video game knowledge then a shoebox, so they don't care.


----------



## J.T. (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

I've gotten the "you're a bit old for this" comment a few times, but overall they don't seem to care.


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My dad doesn't really care either way; the most he ever says about it is occasionally calling it "Moképon" to be silly (he does the "flip the letters around in something's name" thing a lot.  Occasionally me and my sister get him to slip up with that and say something embarrassing, like one time when one of us said "Yucko Food"...)

My mom doesn't seem to care much either way about the video games or the fact that I draw Pokémon sometimes, though she'd probably complain a little if I still watched the anime (she apparently has something against people older than 18 watching cartoons of any sort.  Seriously, she even complained when I was watching old episodes _Batman: The Animated Series_ a while back... I'd understand some complaints if I wanted to watch Spongebob or whatever new crap Cartoon Network is shoveling out these days, but complaining about BATMAN? come on.)


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

Indifference from Dad and occasional very, _very_ mild interest from Mom (as in the occasional question along the lines of "Oh? And what does that mean?" or "So what team did you use and how does it work?" when I won JAA regionals a few years ago) as long as I don't seem to be hopelessly obsessed and they don't have to pay for anything anymore. They've apparently seen just enough of the official stuff that they think my fakemon look fairly convincing. Since I don't drive my mother will sometimes take me to store events when public transportation would be too inconvenient. They know I have a website, that I draw stuff, that I still buy the games, etc..

I think my mom is more surprised that the franchise as a whole isn't dead than she is that I still like it at 21, probably because we've actually had a conversation about how there are in fact aspects of the game (competitive play, interacting with friends, worldbuilding, blah) that can still appeal to an older demographic. She might've wondered why I was still interested for a while, but I'm pretty sure she's come to terms with the fact that I will forever be a nerd with a taste for weird monsters and so she doesn't care.



Rasrap Smurf said:


> They don't mind that I play it; they bought  me a Pokémon board game for Christmas. But they don't know too much  about it. My dad thought that Gimli was a Pokémon.


Actual question on Who Wants to Be A Millionaire back in the early 2000's: "Which of these is not a Pokémon: Pikachu, Jigglypuff, Squirtle, Frodo?"


----------



## glitchedgamer (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

I play a lot a video games, and Pokemon happens to be one of them. That's how they see it.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*



Giovanni said:


> Actual question on Who Wants to Be A Millionaire back in the early 2000's: "Which of these is not a Pokémon: Pikachu, Jigglypuff, Squirtle, Frodo?"


Amaaaaazing XDD

Amusing fact (based entirely on my own experience) - the older you get (from about sixteen onwards), the cooler you become for playing Pokemon.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*



Dannichu said:


> Amusing fact (based entirely on my own experience) - the older you get (from about sixteen onwards), the cooler you become for playing Pokemon.


So true. The eighteen-year-olds at my high school are into it enough that they're going to be playing HGSS <3


----------



## Yarnchu (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

Well, let's see.

Mom: She doesn't really care. I think to her, it's just another game. She might joke about it occasionally but that's it.

Dad: Well, he will tease my brother and I about it. He always says we're old for "Pokeeemon" when we are going to like buy a game or do an event or something. However, when I ask him to do something for me related to Pokemon(like drive me to Gamestop for the Pichu event or getting the batteries in my Silver and Crystal replaced), he'll do it.

I think a major part in them not really caring is, well, since the 6th grade I had to focus my obsession online because I worry about my image in school too much. Add in the fact that the games have started to bore me(outside of the first two Gens, as long as I have a SP and the batteries still work in the games I'll play them) and that most of my obsession is directed at the fan part of it(spriting, fan art, fakemon, applying knowledge to something where there's a lack of it, etc.), I don't really come across as a obsessed fan to them. I think they're more worried about the amount of time I spend on the computer that's in part due to this obsession than the obsession itself.

However, I do tend to annoy them by randomly humming songs from the games whenever I'm at home. I seriously do this all of the time. If its not a Pokemon song, then its Kirby. If its not a Kirby or Pokemon song, I'm singing This is Halloween.


----------



## Harlequin (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

I don't understand the twelve year olds whose parents don't like them liking pokémon. At twelve years old pokémon was the _height_ of cool! I can kind of understand adults' parents being a bit "uh..." but twelve year olds!?

My likes and dislikes generally aren't on my parents' radar... they don't really know what I get up to in my spare time unless I tell them.


----------



## Chopsuey (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*



Harlequin said:


> I don't understand the twelve year olds whose parents don't like them liking pokémon. At twelve years old pokémon was the _height_ of cool! I can kind of understand adults' parents being a bit "uh..." but twelve year olds!?
> 
> My likes and dislikes generally aren't on my parents' radar... they don't really know what I get up to in my spare time unless I tell them.


Yes, I don't understand why my/all of the other twelve year olds' parents don't like us liking Pokémon either! I just haven't mentioned it in over a year-and-a-half so... They more or less don't know? I just do everything behind their backs which also helps conceal my obsession.


----------



## Flazeah (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

Meh, my mum's not exactly open-minded about it, but I'm hoping that'll change at some point in the future. I mean, she accepts that I buy the games, but she doesn't really get why I like Pokémon. My dad cares a bit less than she does, I think; not sure he knows much about Pokémon at all, but hey.


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

They don't care, but I think that's only because I am a slowly dying fan of it. They have never really cared other than when I first got into it and my dad was scared it was evil -_-. They even took me to the JAA event in '06.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My grandmother named her cat Pikachu B/

My parents don't care :0


----------



## Flygon1 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

They quietly tolerate my various rants (Why won't Amity Square let in my Glaceon?! It's cute too!) and the hours I spend playing the games, and drive me to events. My mom has Pearl, but rarely plays it. Also, my dad buys me Pokemon-related merchandise at the Pokemon Center Tokyo when he's in Japan. I guess I'm pretty lucky.


----------



## Chopsuey (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*



Flygon said:


> They quietly tolerate my various rants (Why won't Amity Square let in my Glaceon?! It's cute too!)


XD Why won't they let in my Aggron? Isn't it cute?


----------



## Ymedron (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

Well, my parents don't care either. Dad doesn't even know it, and while mom does know about it, I have to describe my groudon and kyogre toys as 'That red dinosaur and the blue whale' or she would get confused. (Though she did remember Groudon after I showed a drawing of it to her)

Mom was actually the person who bought red, blue, yellow and crystal for us.


----------



## see ya (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My dad will occasionally tease me when I'm playing online. He'll joke that I'm an adult lording over a bunch of kids in the game, but he's a kidder like that. In reality, he's perfectly okay with it as long as I keep up with work and school. He even has a few favorite pokemon (He likes Chikorita and Gengar, IIRC)


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*



Rikki said:


> "You are NINETEEN years old, what are you still doing playing with Pokeyman?"
> 
> My brother's 22, he gets it worse than I do.


*feels old again, though what should I really expect?*

My parents don't really care anymore. I have my own car, my own money, and my own computer, so they just trust me to make my own decisions as to hobbies. As long as I'm working on my Ph.D, which I hope to finish sometime this year, they don't really mind what else I do.

My dad's clueless about Pokémon, or video games in general. He used to call it "Kokeyman" or whatever. My mom has a little more knowledge, and sometimes likes to play games like 'Spyro the Dragon', and knows pretty well that I like Flygon in particular, but she still doesn't understand Pokémon. 

Now if only they'd let me buy a snake... *grumbles* I have to leave home sometime, I guess.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

How much will it cost? ____ Okay. *gets back to whatever, usually driving home*


----------



## Professor Wesker (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

I've been told by my parents many times that I'm to old for Pokémon. To bad I don't give a crap :)


----------



## Lili (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

I usually get, "You want _another_ Pokemon game?! I think i've taken too much Pokemon for a while."
She actually watched the anime with me when I was still a toddler, so she has a pretty good knowledge of it, to the point of where she says her favorite Pokemon are Jigglypuff and Eevee... she absolutely HATES Pikachu, though xD.
And now, in public, she says that Pokemon could burn in hell for all she cares, but she says so in a joking way.

Father doesn't care either, and whenever somthing goes wrong he blames it on Squirtle. Example;


> *phone breaking up*
> Me: Dad, I think the phone's messing up again.
> Father: It's those godd*mn Squirtle again.


----------



## brandman (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

Wow, I haven't been on the forums in awhile 0.o... I guess HG/SS has revived my account lol...

My parent's opinion's:

Mom: She doesn't really care. If she see's me draw a pokemon then she will probably ask what it is and she'll say cool. To her, it's just another video game. So, she doesn't really care...

Dad: He hate's it. Well, not the series in particular but all video games as a whole. He thinks that, "If you spent this much time as you put in these things as your school work, then you would be an einstien!". Though, of all the video games I play I think he has more tolerance for pokemon. This is probably due to the fact that I liked it for as long as I could remember and alot of my cousins (and I mean alot; I have 13 aunt's and uncles so you do the math :freaked: ) who are older than me are still avid fans.


----------



## Gargroyal (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*



SneaselLover said:


> I've been told by my parents many times that I'm to old Pokémon. To bad I don't give a crap :)


exact same thing. my birthday just happened and a friend of mine got me the hg/ss guide and my mom was a bit irritated.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 4, 2018)

*Re: Your parents' opinion on Pokémon?*

My mom likes them and I think she finds them sorta interesting but she's not a very big fan of cartoony stuff.


----------

